# Questions of all kinds...



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

ok, ive made the decision to buy a baby rhom next month, bout the end of christmas break before i come back to school here. I buying a 20 gal tank so by the time the fish grows to need upgrade, ill be out of dorms... So heres some questions. First off, should I go ahead and buy the tank now and prep it and start to practice doing all the stuff I will need to do to it, and does it need to prepare itself and sit anyways, cause i think ive heard that somewhere..? SEcondly, its been a few years since ive kept any fish and I cant really remember anything about it, but i know im dedicating myself to the feesh especially more becuase there isnt a whole lot do to during the day at school, so what pointers do you guys have for me about keeping the fish and tank in good condition and healthy? And last, what are the best filters, heaters, therms, etc. for the money I should get and what is a necessity to have? thanks in advance!


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...php?id=articles


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

First of all feed the rhomb a variety of foods and dont let uneaten food sit in there for days. Before ordering the fish have your tank cycling for a couple weeks or until the ammonia, nitrites, both test at 0. Bio-spira helps the cycling process go a lot faster. For a 20 gallon you should get a filter with a bio-wheel preferably and make sure its capable of filtering over 100 gal. per hour. A 100 watt tronic or ebo jag heater should be good enough to keep it heated and also get some kind of in tank thermometer to keep track of the heat.


----------

